# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Share Artwork You Admire

## ~Dreamer~

Post links to any visual art you find interesting/inspiring!

I can't draw/paint myself, but I often come across amazing artwork online.
I'll start with this collection of satirical illustrations by Pawel Kuczynski:

*These 29 Clever Drawings Will Make You Question Everything Wrong With The World*

Sample:



_Link to artist's website_

----------


## StephL

Thank you for this thread - not least, because I found out, the link in my sig doesn't work! Now it does - and here once more:

http://www.dreamviews.com/artists-co...ng-artist.html


*Spoiler* for _uups - forgot that with bare chested art, but it's really chaste - Pre-Raphaelite - and on here already_: 



 

'Fravashi'                      







'The Virgin Queen'
His pictures are acrylic on solids, he uses a special technique to achieve the plastic impression and he draws inspiration from lucid dreaming.
Wonderful!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I love Jeremiah Morelli's digital paintings.
In the FAQ, he says that he completes most pictures within 8-12 hours!

*MorJer's Art: The Art of Jeremiah Morelli*

Sample:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

"Young Korean artist JeeYoung Lee recently presented her beautiful, surrealistic and Photoshop-free photography exhibition named "Stage of Mind". The magic happens in the artist's small 3.6 x 4.1 x 2.4 meter studio in Seoul. The artist builds these highly dramatic, psychedelic and visually intense scenes herself, ensuring that every teeny tiny detail is hauntingly perfect and leaves the viewer in awe.

JeeYoung Lee works with such precision that the creation of a set often takes weeks or even months of work. As soon as the otherworldly sets are done, the artist incorporates herself in them in various different ways and takes these stunning self-portraits.

According to the artist herself, all of the photography sets and her specific roles in them tell a particular story about her personal life experiences or resurrect traditional Korean fables or other cultural heritage from around the world. Her work is a deep self-reflection for the artist and a means to explore her psychological identity."

*JeeYoung Lee - Stage of Mind*

Sample:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

"Israel makeup artist Tal Peleg creates miniature works of art using eye makeup. Using eyelids as her canvas, she tackles each scenario with color, depth and texture."

*Tal Peleg - Art of Makeup*

Sample:

----------


## StephL

Heey - I know Jee Young Lee!
Great photographs!

You might also like: Photographer Takes Stunning Surreal Photos With An Old $50 Film Camera | Bored Panda





> *Oleg Oprisco* is a brilliantly talented photographer from Lviv, Ukraine, who creates stunning surreal images of elegant women in fairy-tale or dream-like settings. There’s one significant difference, however, that sets him apart from other artists who create similar work – Oprisco shoots using old-school film photography.
> 
> The fact that he shoots with film means that everything you see in these photos had to be created that way – it couldn’t be done digitally. “I’ve found it ideal to do everything myself. I come up with a concept, create the clothing, choose the location and direct the hair and makeup,” Oprisco explained in an interview with Bored Panda. “Before shooting, I plan the overall color scheme. According to the chosen palette, I select clothes, props, location, etc, making sure that all of it plays within a single color range.” He uses Kiev 6C and Kiev 88 cameras with medium-format film and a variety of lenses.
> 
> It’s clear that Oprisco is deeply passionate about his work. “Each of my photos is a scene from real life. That is the perfect source of inspiration for me as there is so much beauty to it.” Oprisco offered some inspiring advice for aspiring young photographers mixed in with some tough love as well. “Drop your job and shoot … if you feel that’s what you want,” he said. “Freedom, happiness, money… all will come after you let go and just shoot.”

----------


## StephL

Riusuke Fukahori Paints Three-Dimensional Goldfish Embedded in Layers of Resin | Colossal





> Japanese artist Riusuke Fukahori paints three-dimensional goldfish using a complex process of poured resin. The fish are painted meticulously, layer by layer, the sandwiched slices revealing slightly more about each creature, similar to the function of a 3D printer. I really enjoy the rich depth of the pieces and the optical illusion aspect, its such an odd process that results in something thats both a painting and sculptural. Wonderful.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Here's a dream related one!

*Meme Dreams*

"Most mornings I wake up and try to digitally recreate the dream I had the night before. Here are some of my favorites."

Sample:

----------


## StephL

I love this one from your link:



Not sure now - are you saying you made these yourself?! If or if not - they are great! Wow!



Oh - and - can't be we are the only ones here - come on guys and gals!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Not sure now - are you saying you made these yourself?! If or if not - they are great! Wow!



Oh no, it's not my work! The artist doesn't mention their name that I can see. It's a user from Reddit who was featured in an article called 'Man Digitally Recreates His Dreams.'

My own craft is filmmaking... I have no artistic skill when it comes to still images, unfortunately.  :tongue2:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm in love with 3D anamorphic street paintings.
A few notable artists, with links to their websites:

*Edgar Mueller*




*Leon Keer*




*Julian Beever*




*Joe Hill*




*Kurt Wenner*




*Manfred Stader*




*Eduardo Rolero*

----------


## obmij

Just a small taste of "Prateep Khotchabua"   Thai contemporary painter.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Great, obmij! Thanks for sharing.
I was starting to think I should have named this thread 'Artists Dreamer & StephL admire'!  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

I'll throw a link in to my little collection next door: http://www.dreamviews.com/lounge/148...ing-stuff.html
It's not primarily art - I like the boundaries where maths, science and art connect. But it has some pure art as well!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Wow, these are amazing. Thanks to Neo Neo for drawing my attention to these!

"Former laser physicist turned artist, Tom Beddard, has created these incredible fractal models.
They are 'truly fractal', because you can see more and more detail, the closer you peer down onto the surface."

*Spectacular Fabergé Fractals by Tom Beddard*

Sample:





_Edit:_ Original IMG links didn't work, so I've included lower quality versions from imgur instead.

----------


## StephL

Beautiful Dreamer!!

When Mandelbrot held his first print of the set named after him in his hands - he hadn't only birthed a whole new branch of mathematics - chaos theory - he gave a huge present to uncountable artists playing with his and similar equations!!

Now to somebody I really adore: Strontium Tree Part One | The Artwork of Andy Thomas



It was hard to decide where to put the magnifying glass and screen-shot - I just gave up and clicked. So I can only warmly recommend to go play with his creations yourselves, people, there are many small surprises!



She's not the only one building animals from strange materials - but Animal Alchemy, 2014 | Jessica Joslin has a special spooky charm with using skeletons:








Would embroidering animals be "sculpture" as well, theoretically? Embroidered 3D Insects and Snails by Claire Moynihan | Colossal

----------


## ~Dreamer~

UK sculptor Robin Wight creates dramatic scenes of wind-blown fairies clutching dandelions, clinging to trees, and seemingly suspended in mid-air, all with densely wrapped forms of stainless steel wire.

*Dramatic Stainless Steel Wire Fairies by Robin Wight*

Sample:





_Artist's website_

----------


## OneUp

big_sun_city_by_grivetart-d5evrgu.jpgHigh.jpgMilky-Way-2.jpgFuture.jpg Here are some of mine. I have better ones on my laptop so Ill post those when I get on it. And yea, I know the milky way one is just a picture, but I thought it looked really cool so. ::D:

----------


## StephL

These are soo lovely ~Dreamer~ 
I think I might have an idea for you - you can pick up such a dandelion and spray it with hairspray, a strong one - and it conserves them!!
Maybe I make a picture with a fresh one later - but I still have one from two years back - full of dust, though, and it was a whole arrangement, where stuff is missing by now:



To be hung up upside down for a while, and the stalk needs some stabilisation later on - like inserting a wire.
A friend of mine from Latvia had a great hobby for a while, when suffering from "painter's block". Might sound weird, but he collected trash from behind flowershops, dried and modified and arranged. Huge arrangements, some of them. One of the shops noticed it and then their trash was locked away, so he started searching other trash for material as well - hehe - that's what artistic passion does to you - hanging head first in the trashcan with a torch between the teeth - of course I joined him on some of his nightly raids...  ::D: 
Adventure is hard to come by after all - and it's truly amazing what people throw away, too - esp. around x-mas!
I needed to search for photographs - but what he did was art in my eyes - not just decorative exercises. And he had told me that he kept wishing to be able to conserve a dandelion as a boy at the side. My was I proud when I brought him one!



Also beautiful pictures OneUp - we are no longer aloohoone!! This one especially:



For pictures from my pc I use a free photobucket account to upload by the way - just insert the img code here and you'll have them big...

----------


## Box77

Some Jizai Okimono blows my mind because of the detail and articulation:

----------


## acatalephobic

Carved Book Landscapes by Guy Laramee.
I've seen simpler versions of this idea and they are neat too, but this level of detail is just stunning.


More here:
Carved Book Landscapes by Guy Laramee | Colossal

----------


## StephL

These miniature carvings are fantastic, too - watch out - some of them have shadows:

A Raven and Elephant Carved from Graphite Pencil Tips by Diem Chau | Colossal





An Alphabet of Animals Carved from Crayons and Other Miniature Pencil Works by Diem Chau | Colossal







Edit: I can't find what I am looking for with carved books, but found this besides yours, which are great, acatalephobic: A Skull of Books | Colossal

----------


## Box77

If I don't put these particular Dalton Ghetti's pencil carvings I wouldn't feel 'inspired'...



Did I see a hammer there? Marcus Levine used it with nails:




Kumi Yamashita's thread and nails:



And Stephen Wiltshire's world:



By the way, I love this old technique:

----------


## StephL

How about this for purple-headedness?



Courtesy IAmCoder - he posted the artist next door: JB: Justin Bonnet – Digital Artist


This is a great McKenna quote - not all are, but this one is:





> We have to stop CONSUMING our culture. We have to CREATE culture. DON’T watch TV, DON’T read magazines, don’t even listen to NPR. Create your OWN roadshow. The nexus of space and time where you are — NOW — is the most immediate sector of your universe. And if you’re worrying about Michael Jackson or Bill Clinton or somebody else, then you are disempowered. You’re giving it all away to ICONS. Icons which are maintained by an electronic media so that, you want to dress like X or have lips like Y… This is shit-brained, this kind of thinking. That is all cultural diversion. What is real is you, and your friends, your associations, your highs, your orgasms, your hopes, your plans, your fears. And, we are told No, you’re unimportant, you’re peripheral — get a degree, get a job, get a this, get that, and then you’re a player. You don’t even want to play that game. You want to reclaim your mind and get it out of the hands of the cultural engineers who want to turn you into a half-baked moron consuming all this trash that’s being manufactured out of the bones of a dying world.



It comes up when you click the artist's page, that's why I bring it in... ::wink:: 
Couldn't agree more - I don't even own a TV (husband does in his bedroom, but it's only in use for movies or HBO series for example).
I believe by the way, that we do that here - create culture - for example by contributing to this thread!

----------


## StephL

I wanted to check up Juroara's pictures for a long time, having found out she made her avatars and sigs herself. And now I did - and I really want to show some of them in here - I find them soo lovely, all of them - I really do! 
Cindy De Jesus: sci-fi, fantasy, visionary















Not "only" lovely - they are technically great - I wish her as much popularity and success as she wishes for herself - you go Juroara!!
And I'd like to dream her creatures one fine day!

----------


## StephL

Something very colourful: Vibrant Quilled Paper Illustrations and Sculptures by Yulia Brodskaya | Colossal













> Paper artist and graphic designer Yulia Brodskaya first began to experiment with various ways to illustrate using paper about six years ago. In the time since shes become a master at quilling and other sculptural techniques involving paper, landing high-profile jobs working on paper projects for fashion designer Issey Miyake, Godiva chocolates, and even Paramount films.
> 
> In her own time, Brodskaya often returns to an exploration of aging and older people, inspired in part due to fear of her own mortality, but also in an attempt to portray aging people with dignity by rendering them in brilliant color, or by showcasing their interests. Theres also an added bonus: quilled paper is an excellent medium for creating wrinkles.

----------


## Kaizen

Some of my favourite trancendental art. Artist #1- Cameron Gray
Perhaps-the-Dreams-are-of-SoulMates-Cameron-Gray.jpgcameron_gray_01.jpgThe-NeverEnding-Dreamer-Cameron-Gray.jpg
Shoulders-and-Giants-Flat-web.jpg

That art is absolutely breathtaking StephL.
Anyone know how i can make the images larger when postong?
They all over the size of 1000x800 on my PC, but when posting they seem to shrink in size.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> That art is absolutely breathtaking StephL.
> Anyone know how i can make the images larger when postong?
> They all over the size of 1000x800 on my PC, but when posting they seem to shrink in size.



I love both of your contributions, Kaizen and Steph!
To post full-sized pictures instead of thumbnails, you'll need to post a URL instead of uploading images directly from your computer.
You can either use existing links from Google Images, etc. or upload the photos to any picture sharing/storing website (I personally use Imgur but there are lots to choose from!)
When you use DV's image uploader to post the URL, uncheck the box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally".

I have come across so much amazing artwork lately, I've been bookmarking it all to post here soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Verre

What an awesome thread! I was spamming "likes" like crazy.  :Bliss: 

A few months ago I came across a sculptor named Beth Cavener Stichter, and I really liked her representations of animals. Her technique is precise yet fluid, and the animals end up looking both naturalistic and distinctly sentient. Let's see if I can successfully post some images: 

_Bloom:_


_your eyes have their silence:_


_Subito Piano Forte:_


_Olympia:_

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Marc Allante:*

"Merging traditional Chinese inks with European watercolour and pen techniques in a contemporary style reflects the fusion of his Chinese-French ancestry and brings it into a modern context."

Sample:





Sooo preeetty!  ::smitten::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

From my favorite character artist: 
Stanley (Artgerm) Lau













Artgerm (Stanley Lau) on deviantART

----------


## StephL

Thank you Kaizen! You might like the thread to the left in my sig - there are other artists, too - I started searching out Gonzalez' inspirations as he named them, and Gray was among them for example...

As ~Dreamer~ says - easiest is getting a free account somewhere to upload, like photobucket, which I use. But it's also possible like Verre maybe did her first one - post it small/attachment, then left click that, right click copy url and again per picture symbol per url and uncheck the little box. I'll do one for you:




@Verre - I really, really like them!
Reminds me of these ones, but not with such really exquisite facial expressions as yours - "sentient" - captures it exactly:









Artist calls himself Mr. Finch and makes a lot of moths and mushrooms and other creatures from old used furniture fabrics, a bit morbid but I have a soft spot for them.


They also remind me of these, made by Ellen Jewett aka "creaturesfromel" - a tad too kitschy for my liking, but here they are anyways:

----------


## DreamBliss

Anyone know of any zen photography?

----------


## StephL

As to zen photography - google pictures led me to this wonderful artist among a lot of copyrighted material and besides the many stone staples: 
Zen Moments by Wolf Shadow Photography - Zen Moments Photograph - Zen Moments Fine Art Prints and Posters for Sale

I like photographer Corrie White a lot: Liquid Drop Art - Photography by Corrie White







> The splashes from droplets impacting jets create truly mesmerizing liquid sculptures. Corrie White is one of the masters of this type of high-speed macro photography. Her work captures the instantaneous battles between viscosity, surface tension, and inertia. The fantastic structure seen here through the falling droplets is created by a series of drops timed so that the later ones strike the Worthington jet produced by the initial drops impact.








"I have a passion for water drop photography! A macro art form where you can mold a figure made of liquids, and where each one is totally unique. This type of photography lets you experience what is usually invisible to the human eye.

I was born in The Netherlands and currently make my home near London, Ontario in Canada. Photography has been an interest of mine from an early age and macro photography has always had a special appeal for me. I am basically self-taught and learned water drop photography from some tutorials online. A lot of my water drops posted here were done manually with a medicine dropper and a good sense of timing. The more complex forms are now done by using Mumfords Time Machine and the Drip Kit which allow me to create some very unique and fascinating figures. The colours I use come from food dyes and various flash gels. The forms of the water and milk shapes are pure and unedited.

I have made some discoveries in water drop photography, one of them being the unique three drop splash as in Tiny Dancer. Another is multiple exposures in water drops. This is where the drops are falling in the same area but while I am panning the camera, I can get more than one splash in the same frame, such as my Liquid Flowers. I pushed the drip kit to the limits by creating a splash with a bubble-type base caused by an extra large drop as in Suspended. I have combined soap film and water drops simultaneously as well as the water drop/liquid flow combo as you see in Coral Sea Dreaming. One method I started using was to color white milk splashes using colored gels on the flash guns which made some very colorful forms. Im always looking for the unique and trying to come up with something that has never been done before."

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Abstract-Art-7.jpgAbstract-Art-2.jpgAbstract-Art-3.jpgAbstract-Art-4.jpgAbstract-Art-6.jpg

I love abstract art!  ::dreamerchair:: 
Such pretty colours.
I'm not sure about who the artists are that painted these, I found them at this website: Abstract Art The Sense of Capriciousness - Artistic Line

----------


## BobbyLance

Works by KR0NPR1NZ. I always get fired up when whenever I see his drawings.

*Spoiler* for _images_:

----------


## ToxicBear

I really like Robert Chew's artwork, especially the Big Five series of digital paintings, which depict mech versions of the South African big five animals, created to prevent poaching in South Africa. (proceeds from selling prints etc went to the International Anti-Poaching Foundation) As well as the Big five he also created robotic versions of other animals like the white black eagle.

I also love the creativity in producing technical drawings for each animal. My favorite is how the ox peckers have a hangar on the Buffaloes back, and act as multiple cameras/UAV's which extend the Buffaloes sensory range.



*Spoiler* for _Mecha Big Five_: 


















*Spoiler* for _Mecha Big Five - Technical Drawings_:

----------


## Box77

It's amazing all the stuff that some people can make using the proper software (and hardware)... But, what about some old fashioned paper stuff?

Artist's names: Allen and Patty Eckman









A gallery: Cast Paper Sculptures by Allen Eckman

----------


## NyxCC

Leonora Carrington, so dream like.  :smiley:

----------


## MeannCat

These are some of my favourite pictures.

Shadow the Deerian by CleverFox101 on DeviantArt

Happy Ru by phation on DeviantArt

Equality [Speedpaint Link!] by FuyusFox on DeviantArt

Though when I watch a livestream or a speedpaint by the person that made the last one or a livestream by the person that made Ru, I usually have a sudden idea for a new picture. So I guess they are inspiring. The first picture is just cool especially the story that goes along with it.  :smiley:

----------

